# Summit at Massanutten, Jun 27-30, $210 for 3 weekend nights



## janej (Jun 18, 2014)

Perfect way to start your summer with a long weekend at Massanutten.  2 bedroom 2 bathrooms sleeps 6.   $250 for three nights

$400 for both upper and lower unit.  Prefer to rent as four bedrooms


----------



## janej (Jun 18, 2014)

*lowed to $210 for three nights*

$210 for three nights for a 2 bedroom unit

$375 for both upper and lower level, 4 bedrooms, 4 bathrooms for 12 guests


----------



## janej (Jun 22, 2014)

Bump, still available, make an offer


----------



## janej (Jun 23, 2014)

Lower unit taken.  Upper unit still available


----------



## janej (Jun 26, 2014)

No longer available.


----------

